# Ushanka



## Sinjo (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone have pictures of what Russian military Ushankas currently look like?

Perhaps a list of what each emblem on the front means?

Also: Anyone know of a reputable seller?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2009)

In Soviet Russia horse rides you



p.s. no I do not know how they look now


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 11, 2009)

Ushanka...ushanka...  This word is just begging for a pun and yet I cannot come up with one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Ushanka...ushanka...  This word is just begging for a pun and yet I cannot come up with one.


In Soviet Russia Ushanka u-shank-a you!


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 11, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Ushanka...ushanka...  This word is just begging for a pun and yet I cannot come up with one.



Ushanka ho?

Anyway...
I want  a ushanka


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

Nakhi said:


> Ushanka ho?


 
I do that all the time, its boring now and they just seem to never run out of got damn blood >:[


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 11, 2009)

I've bought them off ebay before, they were in good shape, if not generic but why would I expect different? I think most online retailers are pretty reliable. I used to have a website that listed the badges and who they were for, but I'm having a hard time digging it up.


----------



## Azure (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are the most badass hats ever made.  I know whats on my Christmas list


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 11, 2009)

Every time I see a college kid wearing one of those, I want to take a shovel to his face.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 11, 2009)

I was looking here http://www.ushanka.com/list.php?cat=1

they sell replica insignia too.


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2009)

Those damn dirty commies and their stylish clothing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> Those damn dirty commies and their stylish clothing.


 
Those damn dirty fascists and their sexy uniforms.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 12, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Those damn dirty fascists and their sexy uniforms.


 
Yea corto, you've been had, I agree with teh fish here ^^


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one, but I forgot where I got it.  There are a lot of reputable dealers on the web though


----------



## yak (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I was looking here http://www.ushanka.com/list.php?cat=1
> 
> they sell replica insignia too.



These are terrible 
One can clearly see just how much of a mass produced cheap knockoffs those are. The difference is so striking; it's like you're looking at a plastic iphone-shaped mp3 player from China vs. the actual iPhone.
Oh, theese knockoffs are also not very functional, as in, they're not really all that great in protecting you from the cold.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2009)

yak said:


> These are terrible
> One can clearly see just how much of a mass produced cheap knockoffs those are. The difference is so striking; it's like you're looking at a plastic iphone-shaped mp3 player from China vs. the actual iPhone.
> Oh, theese knockoffs are also not very functional, as in, they're not really all that great in protecting you from the cold.



I'm glad you provided a link to another site that sells a solid product so we can compare for ourselves. Not only that, but you took the extra step to describe what we should look for in a quality Ushanka. It's like you really took into account that he's asking for assistance on finding a solid product, considering his post implies that this isn't an item he's particularly familiar with.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'm glad you provided a link to another site that sells a solid product so we can compare for ourselves. Not only that, but you took the extra step to describe what we should look for in a quality Ushanka. It's like you really took into account that he's asking for assistance on finding a solid product, considering his post implies that this isn't an item he's particularly familiar with.


This.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 12, 2009)

i got mine from a surplus store, its pretty damn warm, holds up well, has the insignia, all for $18. best damn hat i ever bought. they also look pretty good with suglasses


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i got mine from a surplus store, its pretty damn warm, holds up well, has the insignia, all for $18. best damn hat i ever bought. they also look pretty good with suglasses


What insignia was it?

I'd like a Russian one :s


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> What insignia was it?
> 
> I'd like a Russian one :s



hang on, i have a pic of it.
http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac315/blackfuredfox/Image316.jpg


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> hang on, i have a pic of it.
> http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac315/blackfuredfox/Image316.jpg


Oooh, it's nice.

but I don't want a faux fur one.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Oooh, it's nice.
> 
> but I don't want a faux fur one.



i dont know what it is. though there is writing saying somethings inside it.
TONAK
RASAYRKY
1989
Vol.57
*crossed swords*
*washing instuctions, i think*


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont know what it is. though there is writing saying somethings inside it.
> TONAK
> RASAYRKY
> 1989
> ...


No clue, Russian is hard to understand.
Looking from the picture, it looks a lot like faux fur.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> No clue, Russian is hard to understand.
> Looking from the picture, it looks a lot like faux fur.



maybe, but then again it might be wool. or some matireal, i dont know, though i think from 1959 back was fur. though i think the Russian Navy still uses fur on thiers. they also have a bigger insignia.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> maybe, but then again it might be wool. or some matireal, i dont know, though i think from 1959 back was fur. though i think the Russian Navy still uses fur on thiers. they also have a bigger insignia.


Not sure.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Not sure.



i would check the phone books and look around some local surplus stores for one, its quicker, you can try them on, and you save cash on shipping.


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2009)

Jesus, blackfurredfox, that's the gayest avatar I've seen.


----------



## Nakhi (Dec 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> Jesus, blackfurredfox, that's the gayest avatar I've seen.



I feel bad for the Marines if that avatar bares any similarity to the person.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 12, 2009)

Corto said:


> Jesus, blackfurredfox, that's the gayest avatar I've seen.


Hey mod

stay on topic >: (


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

Corto said:


> Jesus, blackfurredfox, that's the gayest avatar I've seen.


thank you.


Nakhi said:


> I feel bad for the Marines if that avatar bares any similarity to the person.



naww, i dont have a ponytail.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 13, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> thank you.
> 
> 
> naww, i dont have a ponytail.


Your picture is fine :/


----------



## Kiva19 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, here is a site that sells Russian/Soviet military gear and has a Ushanka for sale. Not sure if you want the Soviet badge on the front and all, but it is listed as being "Army Issue". 

http://www.soviet-propaganda.com


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Dec 13, 2009)

Current Russian Federation Ushankas should be the same as the ones from the Soviet Era. If you want a good one though, stay away from the 'Fish Fur', ( as the synthetic fur is called) ushankas and get one that's made from rabbit fur. They've come from animals that get eaten, rather than animals that are grown strictly for fur like Fox, Mink, Etc. --Besides, they're cheaper as well.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 13, 2009)

I do want the Russian emblem, I'd like to know what each one means really.

also: yea, staying away from faux fur, terrible crap.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 13, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I do want the Russian emblem, I'd like to know what each one means really.
> 
> also: yea, staying away from faux fur, terrible crap.



well mine was just regular Red Army. probably just Infantry.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well mine was just regular Red Army. probably just Infantry.


Aye, the fancier ones are more likely the higher ranks.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 14, 2009)

fur lined ones are really warm and comfortable


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 14, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> fur lined ones are really warm and comfortable


Really?

I never would have thought.


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 14, 2009)

i used to have a nice rabbit fur lined one till my friends dog ate it 

http://www.tundragear.com/about-tundra-gear/
here is a company for you

http://www.alaskahat.com/


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 14, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> i used to have a nice rabbit fur lined one till my friends dog ate it
> 
> http://www.tundragear.com/about-tundra-gear/
> here is a company for you
> ...



oh dear god.

fashion ushankas.

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

you also seem to be missing the point, that I want the Russian pins.


----------



## yak (Dec 15, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I'm glad you provided a link to another site that sells a solid product so we can compare for ourselves. Not only that, but you took the extra step to describe what we should look for in a quality Ushanka. It's like you really took into account that he's asking for assistance on finding a solid product, considering his post implies that this isn't an item he's particularly familiar with.



I don't necessarily need to deliver you an answer on a plate with a silver lining in order to present an opinion on what has been suggested so far. 
Having a little bit of an experience with these things, and a somewhat good understanding how the western folk usually get ripped off on gear like that, which they have no understanding of and go for the "wow" factor, I thought that an opinion of what _not to get_ would still be useful, then not giving any opinion at all. The hats that were presented were not only non-functional, but also would have been uncomfortable to wear.

Having said that, alaskawolf posted a link to http://www.alaskahat.com/ , which is what real ushanka hats look like. They do not necessarily need to be made out of beaver or fox fur, as the article presents; rabbit fur works just as well for the climates where the temperature do not fall as much.
Even without my opinion it should be obvious that there must be a significant difference between the quality of a 20$  and a 350$ product. One might as wear an ushanka made of plastic, for it would look equally as faux as that 20$ hat is.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 15, 2009)

yak said:


> I don't necessarily need to deliver you an answer on a plate with a silver lining in order to present an opinion on what has been suggested so far.
> Having a little bit of an experience with these things, and a somewhat good understanding how the western folk usually get ripped off on gear like that, which they have no understanding of and go for the "wow" factor, I thought that an opinion of what _not to get_ would still be useful, then not giving any opinion at all. The hats that were presented were not only non-functional, but also would have been uncomfortable to wear.
> 
> Having said that, alaskawolf posted a link to http://www.alaskahat.com/ , which is what real ushanka hats look like. They do not necessarily need to be made out of beaver or fox fur, as the article presents; rabbit fur works just as well for the climates where the temperature do not fall as much.
> Even without my opinion it should be obvious that there must be a significant difference between the quality of a 20$  and a 350$ product. One might as wear an ushanka made of plastic, for it would look equally as faux as that 20$ hat is.


wait, so you're telling me the Russian military is wrong and are not actually wearing ushankas?

these guys have it all wrong, right?
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/blogs/thelede/posts/0213russia.jpg

We should call up the Russians and tell them that the hat they are wearing and invented is not a real ushanka

http://www.nato.int/pictures/2002/021024b/b021024i.jpg.


----------



## yak (Dec 15, 2009)

Those are ceremonial guards wearing ceremonial outfit,  it's not a standard issue military uniform, not by far. So of course it's all flashy insignia and faux cheap fur, because cheap = more money spent (stolen) elsewhere, not to mention the military budget has never been large to begin with.







Look, an iPhone! Oh, wait, it's not, it's a chineese lookalike with similar features and user interface, large screen and touchescreen features. It's also 5 times cheaper. 

I had the pleasure to use both of them. And you know what? The chineese version sucks!
I hope you get my point.






Sinjo said:


> wait, so you're telling me the Russian military is wrong and are not actually wearing ushankas?
> 
> these guys have it all wrong, right?
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/blogs/thelede/posts/0213russia.jpg
> ...


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> oh dear god.
> 
> fashion ushankas.
> 
> ...



their ugly but warm 

hell if you want Russian pins i could ask the Russians up here


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 16, 2009)

alaskawolf said:


> their ugly but warm
> 
> hell if you want Russian pins i could ask the Russians up here


You also forgot to mention how many people would punch you for wearin a tribble on your head.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 16, 2009)

Russian-languaged-georgian myself I have no clue what "TONAK RASAYRKY" means. Just cause there seems to be no such words at all. 
Huh thinking of those sites with Ushankas for 49 bucks, I'd prefer to buy some good artwork and walk with my head covered with only my freaking, three weeks unwashed hair. I don't see a point in Ushanka. Anti-gas mask is way cooler and you feel way warmer in it. And you know what? It protects from the Swine-flu! (Or however it's called.)
If only I had a chance.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 16, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Russian-languaged-georgian myself I have no clue what "TONAK RASAYRKY" means. Just cause there seems to be no such words at all.
> Huh thinking of those sites with Ushankas for 49 bucks, I'd prefer to buy some good artwork and walk with my head covered with only my freaking, three weeks unwashed hair. I don't see a point in Ushanka. Anti-gas mask is way cooler and you feel way warmer in it. And you know what? It protects from the Swine-flu! (Or however it's called.)
> If only I had a chance.


I have no hair. so that's out of the question.


----------



## Corto (Dec 16, 2009)

Fokkewolf said:


> Russian-languaged-georgian myself I have no clue what "TONAK RASAYRKY" means. Just cause there seems to be no such words at all.
> Huh thinking of those sites with Ushankas for 49 bucks, I'd prefer to buy some good artwork and walk with my head covered with only my freaking, three weeks unwashed hair. I don't see a point in Ushanka. Anti-gas mask is way cooler and you feel way warmer in it. And you know what? It protects from the Swine-flu! (Or however it's called.)
> If only I had a chance.


Yes, because you wouldn't look like a huge retard walking down the street wearing a soviet gas-mask. No siree.

I have a couple of Ushankas, my newest one I bought at the Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin. Doesn't look very nice (unlike my older one, it's made of fake fur) but it keeps my head warm in winter.


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 16, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yes, because you wouldn't look like a huge retard walking down the street wearing a soviet gas-mask. No siree.
> 
> I have a couple of Ushankas, my newest one I bought at the Checkpoint Charlie in Berlin. Doesn't look very nice (unlike my older one, it's made of fake fur) but it keeps my head warm in winter.


I just want one that the Russian soldiers wear. is this so hard to get?

i don't want flipping hats that have four inches of fur sticking out from it. Obviously, the ones that the Russians wear keep their ears and head warm, otherwise they wouldn't be very functional, would they?


----------



## Kiva19 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, here is another site that sells various Russian military hats. They have a rabbit fur one, as well as faux fur. I just typed in "Russian military issue ushanka" on google. 

http://www.russianarmysurplus.com/soviet_military.php?tid=7


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 18, 2009)

Kiva19 said:


> Well, here is another site that sells various Russian military hats. They have a rabbit fur one, as well as faux fur. I just typed in "Russian military issue ushanka" on google.
> 
> http://www.russianarmysurplus.com/soviet_military.php?tid=7



Now that's a nice selection! 

Here's some with pins!
http://www.russian-ushanka.com/products.php?cPath=21_23_32
http://www.military-quotes.com/military-gear/russian-hats.htm
http://www.sovietarmystuff.com/Category_67_"Ushanka"_Fur_Hats.html

Just had to google "ushanka pins" and found a ton, those are the first couple.


----------

